# NHL Center Ice Schedule?



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Where is the NHL Center Ice schedule? I'd think it would have been released by now but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Preseason begins on the 16th and there is still no sign of a regular season schedule on Dish Networks website:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/ppv/sports_events/hockey/index.shtml


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Did I correctly hear that the prixce is $139 for qa limited time and then going up to $159?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> Did I correctly hear that the prixce is $139 for qa limited time and then going up to $159?


Thats what I heard last night on the Charlie Chat. Thought I heard elsewhere that if you had NHL Center Ice last year it would be further discounted beyond the $20.00 early bird savings this season, but I haven't seen anything suggesting it yet.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Correction: I now believe the rumors of former Dish Network NHL Center Ice subscribers getting a further discount this season were incorrect. Might have been wishful thinking. Still no word on The NHL Network making an appearance this year and upon asking a Dish Network CSR if past Center Ice subscribers would be automatically renewed this season I was told they wouldn't be.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

According to the CSR I talked to last night there would be no further discount for past subs.  

I signed up last night.  

They also asked if I wanted an automatic renewal for next year.
If you do, they will automatically renew it next year.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

What is the NHL network?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

AppliedAggression said:


> What is the NHL network?


http://www.tsn.ca/nhl_network/

Its a dedicated hockey channel that shows hockey highlights, classic games, and airs NHL news similar to what NBATV does.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Just in case there are any Directv subs out there who are looking for this information, here it is:

http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/NHLCenterIce/Schedule/


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

That's last years schedule.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Received an NHL Center Ice Season Ticket Guide today in the mail from Dish Network with schedules for all the teams, some stats, and an article from an ESPN the magazine featured writer. Still no Center Ice schedule up though.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

Unthinkable, I was waiting for the Brodeur avatar any day now!!! Glad to see you didn't let me down.

I watched the Leafs game yesterday from Finland, pretty entertaining for an exhibition game. Nieuwendyk had his first as a Leaf, with hopefully many more to come this year!

From the little bit I've seen, the NHL Network is great as well. Its too bad that Dish hasn't got this channel going yet.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

angiodan said:


> Unthinkable, I was waiting for the Brodeur avatar any day now!!! Glad to see you didn't let me down.
> 
> I watched the Leafs game yesterday from Finland, pretty entertaining for an exhibition game. Nieuwendyk had his first as a Leaf, with hopefully many more to come this year!
> 
> From the little bit I've seen, the NHL Network is great as well. Its too bad that Dish hasn't got this channel going yet.


What channel was the leafs game on?? And yes, now that i know what it is, i want the nhl network as well. Let's all push dish to get it and include it in the nhl center ice package.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Now up.

http://www.directvsports.com/Packages/NHLCenterIce/Schedule/2003_10.htm


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Unreal! I checked and all games are in CI for the whole freakin month of October!!! I will check additional months, I printed the entire 1,000 plus game schedule.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Only game missing from Novermber CI is the 22nd Canadiens @ Oilers but it's on CBC at 5:00 pm EST. time. So unless Directv is really stupid they wouldn't be listing all the games and then change things later since TBA is on all the channels.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

December 31st Vancouver @ Chicago on Vancouver PPV, hmmm it's listed as well. This could be one incredible package this year!


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

The Dish Network Center Ice Schedule is now up.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/ppv/sports_events/hockey/index.shtml


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

oh WOW, the schedule is for a week.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Thats how it was done last year as well on Dish.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

just be thankful that we don't have the 6 hour time slots like directv does. i hate making manual timers.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Center Ice info is now in the guide. All CI channels seem to be on 119 with the except of 540. Better reception for me, can't complain. Everybody enjoy the games tonight on Espn and their alternates?


----------

